# Took a few quick pics yesterday...



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I love the way the first shot captured the clouds in the reflection, and the way the last shot was composed.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

TLudwig said:


> I love the way the first shot captured the clouds in the reflection, and the way the last shot was composed.


+1! Nice job!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

mmmmm love the car absoutley beautiful!


----------



## bmwgoodlife (Apr 23, 2010)

I went back and found this previous post of yours. Stunning pics and very nice setup you have. On the top of my list for the wheels I want to go with!

Any other more recent pics?



SoCaLE39 said:


>


----------

